# Getting the Party Started



## ccscastle (Oct 5, 2004)

This is going to sound so stupid, but how do you get the party started? My house has been transformed into a haunted house so when you walk in there are pockets where they look in .. people will be there to scare them as well as monster figures we created. But once they get past that.. what then? How do you keep the momentum of the party going.. I have never had a Halloween party so not sure if it is any different than any normal party other than it should be a bit looser and fun than say a baby shower..lol. I also have only been to one Halloween party which was so lame. We all sort of sat looking at one another. We would strike up a conversation but then it would go lame. I invited lots of people from different backgrounds hoping that the difference would help keep things moving. HELP!

-CC


----------



## meganbear (Oct 5, 2003)

Games! I think most people like fun games, do a search on the net there are thousands of Halloween games even for adults. After the games do food and drinks and let everyone mingle for awhile.

_____________________

DEATH to people who abuse animals! 
Maybe I should let my Rottweiler and Mastiff have a go at the animal abusers, then I can use their corpses as part of my Halloween decorations! hehe


----------



## CatMean (Jul 5, 2004)

This site has some good ideas:

http://www.unpleasantstreet.com/index.php?x=/games&y=main


----------



## Hecate (Aug 25, 2004)

Well, do you guys drink, dance? My parties are famous, no pretended modesty here, they are really hoppin'. We have about 60 people give or take every year and I provide food, a keg and a dance floor downstairs. The decorations really get people pumped up and I have a costume contest, but no organized games. I have a hard time getting the party to stop as alot of our friends are in the nightclub industry and don't even show up until 2:30 a.m. 

Halloween obsession, or possesion?


----------



## Trinidee (Sep 28, 2004)

Dancing at a party is great!!!Some guests like too and some don't ,so have an area where ou can do it all.Thats why were setting up the bar(My Wench Tavern) down stairs with drinks ,dancing and fun but the food will be all through out the house.

Happy Haunting!!!


----------



## kimber (Oct 5, 2004)

WE HAVE OUR HOUSE DIVIDED INTO AREAS< Kitchen holds the food & beverage station(I set up 3 blenders), and pre-mix all the Shots in Gallon Jugs(then store them in an ice chest), then we move the furniture around to make room for dancing in the living room, the Garage is turned into a dungeon, which holds the pool table, poker & blackjack table & an outside bar(for beer), then our side patio is set up for smoking, mingling, etc. We have a costume contest, then later in the night we break out the drinking games (for shots). Organized Adult Games never work for us, we just like to fly by the seat of our pants! (so to speak)

"Born on Halloween 1975" Been trickin' & treatin' ever since!


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

The most popular Halloween party I went to (3 years in a row) had no organized anything, except the costume contest awards. Everyone had to gather in the garage (smoking section) for that. People pretty much entertained themselves. There wasn't food either, just munchies and beer, so if you're serving food, you're way ahead of the game!

_________________________
Melissa
My Halloween Links Page
My album (updated 9/19/04)

". . . he would have passed a pleasant life of it, in despite of the Devil and all his works, if his path had not been crossed by a being that causes more perplexity to mortal man than ghosts, goblins, and the whole race of witches put together, and that was--a woman." Washington Irving, _The Legend of Sleepy Hollow_


----------



## great_ghoul (Aug 14, 2004)

My only real suggestion for what you have described in your setup is to let the finding of the scary stuff linger as long as possible! 

My first Halloween parties were just free-for-alls...my guests knew all they had to do was dress up and show up. I always had a keg too...music, a dancing area, and tons of food. Scary props were never "introduced"...I just let the guests get freaked out when the time came (you know...when they have to open the closet door to hang a jacket, or use the washroom...hehehe) People always entertained themselves. Keep the food and drink coming and the music happening, and you will not have to do much!

The only problem with this type of arrangement is that you will never know who might show up at your door [xx(] If your guests are doing their own thing and hanging outside so they can smoke, they will attract attention! I started doing invite only parties with a theme and storyline the year following a bunch of "uninvitees" showing up with fireworks for my doorway!

If it's contained though...and you know everyone, I would just let them do their own thing....Halloween is a great time for people to loosen up...prentend they are something they aren't and just have fun!

Good luck!!!


----------



## isis11571 (Sep 7, 2004)

You could also try gags around the house food coloring in the back of the toliet tank(sounds gross but)so when they flush they'll stand there wondering why the waters red,ping pong balls packed in the meds cabinet,you know the always childish but effective gags,just a thought


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

I think good people, good food and good music are really all you need. I suppose the attention to detail in decorating also gets people excited. I know my guests have always told me they look forward to seeing my place done up every year. They always try and guess my theme a few weeks before, but I never let them know. It's all a secret! Peeks their interest!

"There is no delight the equal of Dread." - Clive Barker


----------



## ccscastle (Oct 5, 2004)

All great thoughts. I am not sure anyone I know dances besides me. Separatng sections is a great idea. I put BYOB on the invitation simply because I don't think I can accomodate everyone's taste in alcohol. I am going to provide some just probably not what everyone drinks. Gags around the house sounds good. So you just put food coloring in the tank so it keeps spewing red or green? Interesting. Thanks for the game site. I have a couple of games I want to play but I thought I would take a wait and see aproach. I guess I am kind of freaked out about the first few people that get there.. I don't want them to be bored. I am sure it will go great.. Your right after we scare the hell out of them in the beginning.. it will just flow! thank everyone. --CC By the way does anyone know how to play stiff as a feather light as a board? I have never done that but I remember hearing stuff when I was a teenager. I think this would be really creepy for everyone.


----------



## Laurie Strode (Sep 28, 2004)

Check out the movie The Craft, or the movie The Gate. In both films they try to levitate someone in this manner. When we use to try it as kids, we would have someone lay on the floor and close his/her eyes. Then you would get at least three people around that person and stick your pointer and middle finger under them. Then chant "Lite as a feather, Stiff as a board." It may freak some people out, but if that fails, a Ouija board always seems to be a hit.


----------



## drunk_buzzard (Sep 9, 2003)

My parties are an all day event. During the day we have kid friendly activities like pumpkin carving and bingo. Then the kids leave and we'll have some kind of adult game (this year a scavenger hunt) and break out the drinks. This being the 4th year, most of our friends know each other and get along real well. So we don't have to manage the party much anymore!

"Howdy folks! Ya like blood, violence, freaks of nature?" -- Capt. Spaulding, House of 1000 Corpses


----------



## Trinidee (Sep 28, 2004)

I agree on splitting rooms up in the house.It allows the guests to mingle.I am having My kitchen for the food and non alcoholic beverages.My bathroom will be set up with bloody towels ans a bloody clear shower curtain.I love the gag Idea.I may leave little notes in the medicine cabinet."what are you looking for"Etc... You know that people are nosey and look to see whats in there.We are going to have my family room turned into a Tavern "since Iam a TavernWench" thats where you can find the alcohalic beverages and munchies and a dance area/Kareoke .
Iam going to have another room for my spirit room,where we can play with the Ouija Board.My back deck is set up for all of the smokers.
I do love the idea of a poker table and a dart board being set up.We lave a poker set and a cool electronic dart board.Hum...I wonder where we could set that up at?The garage would work,Great idea!!!

Happy Haunting!!!


----------



## ccscastle (Oct 5, 2004)

I have about 24 people that have said they are coming. Should I rent some chairs? I have a kitchen table 4 chairs and sofa set along with patio set of 6. hmmm me thinking probably. -CC


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

You'll find that not too many people will sit or at least not for long. A few chairs and a sofa is enough. Standing they will mingle better. If everyone has a place to sit, then they just may end of parking it and party just doesn't get going well.


----------



## Trinidee (Sep 28, 2004)

I agree about the chairs.We had too many chairs in our food area last year and many people parked there all night.just have a few chairs here and there.

Happy Haunting!!!


----------



## poleax (Oct 18, 2003)

We usually have a local magician come in and mingle with the guests showing them tricks as he goes. That is a big hit every year. One year we had a male stripper come in for a few minutes after the ladies had had a few too many. Got some great, funny photos. Nothing real bawdy or out of hand. One year we had an Elvis impersonator come in for about 30 minutes during the middle of the party and do a set. That was a lot of fun. Ordinarily we have around 60 to 100 guests depending on whose team is playing football where that week. The party lasts from around 7:00 p.m. to around 3:00 a.m. We intermingle party music with karaoke. We've never had a problem with the party slowing down for some reason, although I worry about that a bit every year. People seem to entertain themselves pretty well if they have enough food, drink, novel decorations and good company. We've never done any party games per se but would like to. Just haven't come up with anything manageable involving that number of people. So I'm eavesdropping on your thread in hopes of coming up with something. Good luck!


----------



## ccscastle (Oct 5, 2004)

Gosh those are all great ideas for future parties. I don't think it's in my budget this year since I have used all my money on props and things.. I haven't even bought food yet. But all is worth it. I am having a blast and the party isn't even close. -CC


----------



## otherworldly (Sep 28, 2004)

What great ideas! Our party; which really hasn't developed into a full party yet, more of a gathering really...started when friends came by to see the haunt and stayed around for the fun. I started making themed food and drink for our family and whichever guests dropped in. It's still very low key, more of an open house, as running the haunt and TOTs are still the focus. 

otherworldly

"You're off the edge of the map, mate. Here there be monsters."


----------

